
Should one join a company whose has committed fraud - askari01
hi, I have a good offer from a company who has committed some serious crimes but should I judge it on it previous track, will it effect me if I switch to other companies abroad.<p>company site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;axact.com<p>they have been accused of tax invasions, fake degrees and corruptions.
======
zapperdapper
Sounds like it's time for you to watch the Tom Cruise movie - The Firm. ;)

Seriously though - I personally wouldn't touch a company with a bargepole if
it had a track record of convictions.

~~~
askari01
downloading the movie, thanks for the feedback, i was really confused but now
I am clear money is not the matter, credibility is a major thing.

------
smt88
If you can work anywhere else, then no. It'll taint your resume, even if all
the crimes happened before you arrived.

~~~
askari01
thank you for the reply, helped me a lot.

